# Is this a Squire Classic Vibe?



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Just wondering how much I should pursue this? I offered $400 (and fully apologized for the low-ball)

Yeah, I don't need another guitar but I have never owned a Tele and yet that is probably exactly the Tele I've dreamed of for over 2 decades.

Talk me down folks please! I do not need another guitar, and I'm sure they seller will have no problem getting closer to what they're asking.

I'm talking about the words on the headstock btw. Legit?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like it….


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

please buy it someone else. What is this I'm experiencing? I'm 43 years old and have some really nice guitars. But I want that. 

Don't need it. 

Don't expect my low-ball to stand (and I don't normally low-ball, I think this is my way of not being able to buy it, good strategy here?)


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

My headstock doesn't look like that, and that fingerboard doesn't look so great. Edit: looks like that's indeed the newer Indonesian version (didn't know they made those changes). If you're patient, it's not too difficult to find a MIC rosewood model for the same or less, if that matters. Mine (MIC) looks like this:


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I have better things to do with my life than buy another guitar. That would be stupid. 

And worse than that, I would immediatly buy new pickups. I need to go look at some wood in real life.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

ga20t said:


> My headstock doesn't look like that, and that fingerboard doesn't look so great. Edit: looks like tat's indeed the newer Indonesian version (didn't know they made those changes). If you're patient, it's not too difficult to find a MIC rosewood model for the same or less, if that matters. Mine (MIC) looks like this:


I didn't know they had switched over to Laurel with this model. I owned an older one of these that I really wish I had never sold. It played and sounded fantastic stock.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

I sold a gold label CV tele recently. $500. It was a great guitar, but too heavy at almost 9 lbs. Then i did what you're looking at doing and bought a partscaster that was so cheap I couldn't refuse ($425 shipped to my door) and now - because I have another tele already - I am planning to rout out the neck and put in a Vineham P90 and broadcaster neck set. Because....why not?

Does this make me an enabler?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Nah, makes you thrifty.

I also am making full use of well-put-together Partscasters. They seem to be even more valuable to me than years back.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bgreenhouse said:


> I sold a gold label CV tele recently. $500. It was a great guitar, but too heavy at almost 9 lbs. Then i did what you're looking at doing and bought a partscaster that was so cheap I couldn't refuse ($425 shipped to my door) and now - because I have another tele already - I am planning to rout out the neck and put in a Vineham P90 and broadcaster neck set. Because....why not?
> 
> Does this make me an enabler?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


It's interesting because the one I owned was the lightest tele I have owned.

I've gone the partscaster route too mainly just because it's fun. It gives me something to do.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

That's a CV Custom, and new is only $100 more, maybe less. I sold my 2010 for $350 a few months ago, a bargain but every ad I put up asking $450 it never sold. It was not mint BTW, had some scratches and small finish chips. 
They're nice guitars


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> That's a CV Custom, and new is only $100 more, maybe less. I sold my 2010 for $350 a few months ago, a bargain but every ad I put up asking $450 it never sold. It was not mint BTW, had some scratches and small finish chips.
> They're nice guitars


I don't think they are only $100 more anymore. $629 plus tax at L&M. I do see them sell for around $400 here.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I've been offered $450 let's see how that goes.

I've wanted a bound sunburst Tele for as long as I can remember, and figure I'm just "borrowing" it as things are getting crazy in guitar world. 

I shouldn't.....but lines of communication are open and I will. And then I'll dump another $200 into it upgrading the pickups/electronics as I always do.

We'll see! 

Feel free to buy it right under me btw! I do not need another guitar!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Maybe I should just walk away... (tallking to myself at this point)


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I've been offered $450 let's see how that goes.
> 
> I've wanted a bound sunburst Tele for as long as I can remember, and figure I'm just "borrowing" it as things are getting crazy in guitar world.
> 
> ...


These dont need new pickups. Or even electronics. They work and sound good as is.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

torndownunit said:


> I don't think they are only $100 more anymore. $629 plus tax at L&M. I do see them sell for around $400 here.


Last time I saw them they were $595 new...times change! The Esquire version was on sale recently for $450 to $499 used demo maybe.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I have never owned a Tele


You should probably get it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> These dont need new pickups. Or even electronics. They work and sound good as is.


I haven't been a fan of the pickups in all Classic Vibes, but I loved the ones in the 60's Custom I owned. I am not sure if they are currently using the same ones. But ya, I kept the old ones completely by choice.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Griff said:


> You should probably get it.


I decided not to. I'll wait and keep a lookout to see if I can find an older one with rosewood fretboard. 

I don't care really, but basically I don't NEED this, but if I get a Tele someday it would be that but with rosewood.

It looks sweet though. But it's a Tele not hard to track down somewhere down the line.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

tomee2 said:


> These dont need new pickups. Or even electronics. They work and sound good as is.


I haven't even heard it, but it would get new pickups, probably some Curt Novaks.


----------

